# Slow iocage performance



## shanoplex (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm trying to determine why sysutils/iocage is so slow on my server when compared to a small VirtualBox VM on a laptop. Here are the specs of each.

Let me know if more information is required!

Jail Server:

Model: Dell R610
CPU: Intel L5520
RAM: 32GB ECC RAM
HD: 2x 120GB SSD (striped ZFS)
OS: FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p12

VirtualBox VM (T530):

Model: vbox
CPU: Intel Core i7 vPro (2 cores)
RAPM: 2GB RAM
HD: 64 GB HD ZFS (single disk)
OS: FreeBSD10.2-RELEASE-p12

*CREATION*

Jail Server:

```
# time iocage create
** interfaces=vnet0:bridge0,vnet1:bridge1
** vnet=off
** host_hostname=0e368881-dbfc-11e5-9f0d-00219b92a5e2
** hostname=0e368881-dbfc-11e5-9f0d-00219b92a5e2
....SNIP SNIP....
8.983u 24.820s 0:34.70 97.4%   112+176k 46261+7896io 0pf+0w
```

VirtualBox:

```
# time iocage create
** interfaces=vnet0:bridge0,vnet1:bridge1
** vnet=off
** host_hostname=22047889-dbd2-11e5-a24a-080027d21474
** hostname=22047889-dbd2-11e5-a24a-080027d21474
....SNIP SNIP....
0.922u 9.544s 0:15.11 69.2%   100+153k 17039+7896io 0pf+0w
```

*STARTING*:

Jail Server:

```
# time iocage start 8bee
* Starting 8bee8dfb-dbf3-11e5-b7a9-00219b92a5e2 (2016-02-25@14:11:17)
  + Started (shared IP mode) OK
  + Starting services  OK
6.797u 17.832s 0:22.29 110.4%   111+175k 21863+93io 70pf+0w
```

VirtualBox:

```
# time iocage start 7108
* Starting 710861f4-dbc9-11e5-bf4c-080027d21474 (2016-02-25@09:09:53)
  + Started (shared IP mode) OK
  + Starting services  OK
0.641u 2.584s 0:02.70 119.2%   111+166k 3698+77io 79pf+0w
```


/etc/rc.conf:

Jail Server:

```
hostname="acrobat"
cloned_interfaces="bridge0"
ifconfig_bce0="inet 172.16.0.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 mtu 9000"
defaultrouter="172.16.0.1"
gateway_enable="YES"
pf_enable="YES"
pf_rules="/etc/pf.conf"
sshd_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
zfs_enable="YES"
iocage_enable="YES"
```

VirtualBox:

```
hostname="jk"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
zfs_enable="YES"
```


----------

